# Free Plants for Club Members - Local Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the following live items I need to thin out of my tanks. And I plan to close down my 20 and 30 Long Tanks in preparation for a new larger tank.

Cherry/Wild Shrimp - Over 100 in the 2 tanks
A Lot of 4 to 5 inch Red/Brown Crypts
Several Aponogeton Undulatus
Medium amounts of Anubias Barteri (2 different types), Ludwigia Cuba, Ludwigia Repens, Bacopa Caroliniana, Java Fern
Small Amounts of Downoi - P. Helferi and Java Fern.

Downoi requires CO2, Macros and Micros plus medium to high light in my opinion. L. Cuba prospers well in same but does ok without CO2 in Aquasoil in 2 of my tanks.

A few small/medium size Albino Corydoras and one Male Fancy Guppy

PM me for more info and availability.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

me me me me me. I've been talking to jason about how to set up a shrimp tank. I would take some shrimp, red/brown crypocorynes, and thejava fern... when could I come pick up mike?
will need to get address and number from you again.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Joey, if you're picking the plants up, could you pick me up the Albino Corydoras. I have friends they can play with


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, I can... I he got busy with taxes and his family today, I will see when I could get out there this week... 

I was going to get the crypts, and shrimp...


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

CAN i SOME TOO


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there are plenty of shrimp he said out of his whole tanks hehad around 900 shrimp.... me I'm trying to find a car.

grr whole transmission needs a rebuild..
I'd love to build a car piece by piece, will use my brother car.

so crypts and some shrimp to me, and duc claims the corys...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh Downoi from my hometown >.>


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The Downoi has been spoken for. Still have the corys, a few medium crypts and some shrimp.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

PM sent...thank you Mike, this is very generous of you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tayna if you are getting plants from mike could you get the corys for me to give to duc, and some shrimp and crypts for me thanks. I'm with out a ride right now. the xb just sits out front.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I probably won't be available until Friday evening due to work schedule but it appears everything is spoken for.

Downoi to MacFan, Joey gets corys, shrimp and some crypts. Tanya gets rest of shrimp and crypts.

L. Cuba and some male cherries to Phil if he still wants them.


----------

